# Anyone else accessory obsessed?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I find myself frequently studying all the different kinds of K2 cases, skins, bags and decals.  If not for the cost, I would love to change my decal girl skin every month or so, because new ones are always catching my eye.  I'm always looking for excuses to buy more "stuff".  Yesterday I sat in a subway car and stared at a guy holding a naked Kindle like he had 2 heads.  I wanted to volunteer to shop for accessories for him.  Is there a diagnosis for this condition yet?  Kindleaccessoryitis?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I'm not accessory obsessed.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am most definitely accessory obsessed!!!  I will find any reason to shop for my "kindle".


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The obsession comes with the product. Kindles have a cult like following. When someones invests that much money into something they like to make it look nice also, similar to a car. People want the best accessories on their car.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

cheerio said:


> The obsession comes with the product. Kindles have a cult like following. When someones invests that much money into something they like to make it look nice also, similar to a car. People want the best accessories on their car.


That makes sense!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently flew and saw several Kindles at the airport and on the plane and they were all naked.  I found myself thinking "What is wrong with these people? Don't they know there are goodies out there you can dress your Kindle up with?!?!"


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I keep looking but not buying... Personality, I suppose. I can't find a look that I want to stick with. But yesterday, when my daughter dumped my Kindle on the floor of the orthodontist's office I wished I had put a cover on it then! (Did not break, daughter still lives...)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am definitely accessory obsessed and should be looking to sell a few as I have way too many.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you saying we need an intervention?...


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

A group intervention!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

bvlarson said:


> I keep looking but not buying... Personality, I suppose. I can't find a look that I want to stick with. But yesterday, when my daughter dumped my Kindle on the floor of the orthodontist's office I wished I had put a cover on it then! (Did not break, daughter still lives...)


   Ack!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

With the price drop, DH wants a Kindle. Now, I'm itching to dress his!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I cover my Kindle accessory obsession with Screensavers. I think I have made somewhere in the neighborhood of 1500 now. though I only keep about 10-20 on my K at any one time. Hey it's FREE accessorizing. and that leaves me more $ for books.

Although, I will admit, there are a couple of my screensavers I am thinking about having made into custom skins... if I could narrow it to just one, I might do it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I think I used to be, but then my K2 was replaced after dropping it.  I since then have tried the Javoedge Snakeskin flip style cover and now honestly the only thing I "want" is the purple color to alternate with the brown if I need a splash of color.  I'm totally in love with this javoedge and my Mulan roo BB.  I love to look at the other styles/combo's everyone has and I may have a moment of gotta have it but it seems to pass quickly...LOL I guess that means I've finally found "IT" right??


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Vet said:


> A group intervention!


I don't know... somehow when THIS group gets together more enabling and less intervening seems to be the result.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I have joined this board I have been most definitely been enabled!  MY K2 is dressed very well, indeed! I recently saw a friend who has had a Kindle for much longer than I have had mine and could not believe that it was not dressed (though she did have a very basic cover).  AND she was at only the 3.0.3!!!!  She said she only used it for reading and never turned the whispernet on.  She obviously did not frequent this site!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Obsessed with accessories? On these boards?? Oh no, not at all  ...


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I don't know... somehow when THIS group gets together more enabling and less intervening seems to be the result.


LOL. True, so true! I ordered a Kindle for hubby last night! NowI get to dress his!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Perhaps a new group called Accessory Anonymous?  I don't have one yet, but I know when I get it I'm going to want to dress it up.  I think we did the same thing (though the options were more limited) with cell phones when we bought our first one.  Wanted only the best for our babies.


----------



## syzygy (Jul 1, 2010)

Not obsessed, but definitely interested.  However, I take a more practical approach to my accessories.  I skinned my K2, but mostly to darken the face and increase the apparent screen contrast.  I also got an M-edge GO! leather case, but recently stopped using it when I started packing the K2 into my laptop case, where it is nicely protected.  The case is nice, but weighty, and I find that I hardly ever go anywhere with just my Kindle, and not the bag I keep it in.  That doesn't keep me from drooling over an Oberon case, though.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

Obsessed is an understatement!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Obsessed? No, I just have to have this and have to have that, and oh gee, I need that. And just LOOK at this case, I don't HAVE to have it, I just need it. Oh and let's not think about the handbags to carry it all in. And then the other hand bag, and then there's the other color. No. I wouldn't say that's obsessed. Would you? I'd love to say more but I have to go check out this new case someone posted about...


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm obsessed....I'll admit it.  I'm so obsessed, that I really hope the next version of the 6" Kindle is the same size as the K2, cuz I really don't wanna give up all my current accessories (I just wanna add to them, lol)


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Not obsessed lol, but yep interested also. I think its mainly started to interest me lately because my hubby said I could get some stuff for my birthday and now I want it dressed nicely and to have a bit of color coordination happening


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

So that's what I have.....Kindleaccessoryitis!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

If you find a cure, please share!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> If you find a cure, please share!


No way... Then I'd be out of an enabling job


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No way... Then I'd be out of an enabling job


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> No way... Then I'd be out of an enabling job


Hmmm. There would always be folks falling off the wagon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the only cure is not to start!  and somehow, i've managed that...  (although I am considering a new cover for the DX and a friend has stated that she dislikes the white and is getting me a skin....)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The only cure for Kindle Accessory Obsession (KAO) is not to have a Kindle and since we are all beyond THAT, then we are all beyond hope! Accessorize! What was it that was said about accessorizing in Steel Magnolias? Whatever it was... it's us! ha ha!


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Does this count as an accessory..... Now that I have my Kindle, I need a nice new reading chair for my home office.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> The only cure for Kindle Accessory Obsession (KAO) is not to have a Kindle and since we are all beyond THAT, then we are all beyond hope! Accessorize! What was it that was said about accessorizing in Steel Magnolias? Whatever it was... it's us! ha ha!


You're good!


Cobbie said:


>


I like your animation!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Vet. Keeping up with Scarlet is a full-time job.


And unfortunately, the pay is lousy and the hours are erratic....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've never considered myself accessory-obsessed, but maybe it's denial. Since I got my Kindle a year and a half ago, I've bought two cases, three skins, and one silicone skin/cover. Now I have my third case on order, trying to find just the right thing for my reading pleasure. So is that nothing, just slightly obsessed, or time to get worried?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Nog Dog,
You'll do til one comes along.
Paula


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I've never considered myself accessory-obsessed, but maybe it's denial. Since I got my Kindle a year and a half ago, I've bought two cases, three skins, and one silicone skin/cover. Now I have my third case on order, trying to find just the right thing for my reading pleasure. So is that nothing, just slightly obsessed, or time to get worried?


just slightly obsessed is my vote, nogdog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

What I really need is for my blog to take off big time, then have all the accessory sellers asking to send me free samples in return for reviews.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Nothing is my vote. Personally, I'm past the getting worried state...lunatic is the word that comes to mind. (Scarlet, no comment is necessary. )


comments may not be necessary, but they are fun.....


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Well let's see. I'm a noob. I've had my kindle for almost 2 months and already have...

Black Amazon cover
Snake skin Javoedge cover
Octo brown slip cover
Oberon Davinci in saddle
Oberon Medici in chocolate
Oberon World Tree in dark green (on it's way as I type)
Decal girl Quest skin in matte

Obsessed or crazy?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I was obsessed until I found the right cover and skin.  Then I stopped for the most part.  Well, until Decal Girl brought out the matte finish, and the Venezia design.  All right, agonized over that for a good couple of months before caving.  But then I was done.  Except for the Borsa Bella handbags, but those aren't Kindle accessories, they're ME accessories that happen to be big enough to carry a Kindle.  And an iPad.  Oh yeah, the iPad had to have a case.  And a skin.  Then there was the iPhone 4....



Plus, of course, if it comes in pink, I have a hard time convincing myself I don't need it.

But I have found, as usual, if I can't have it myself, the next best thing is to get it into others' hands.  Like teaching my best friend about skins and covers for the nook...and then having first her husband and then her mother fuss that their devices looked so plain!  LOLOLOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Movie Dude said:


> Well let's see. I'm a noob. I've had my kindle for almost 2 months and already have...
> 
> Black Amazon cover
> Snake skin Javoedge cover
> ...


Hmm...looks like you have more money invested in accessories than in Kindles (especially at the current $189 price). You do the math, and then decide what the answer is based on how much discretionary income you have.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...looks like you have more money invested in accessories than in Kindles (especially at the current $189 price). You do the math, and then decide what the answer is based on how much discretionary income you have.


I'll go with obsessed. I'm not going into debt or anything, I just love leather for all of my electronic toys. My phones,ipods and watches..leather. The first 3 cases I bought before I learned about Oberon.

Amazon case...Functional but blah. No style.

JAVOedge snakeskin...A little too gaudy and plastic feeling. If it were real snakeskin and didn't have the fold-out stand on back..maybe.

Octo slip case...Bought it to show off my Quest skin when I read my kindle nekkid, but my hands are kind of large and the kindle is too thin for me to read without a cover on it.

So the Oberons give me another outlet for my leather love. Yeah...obsessed.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm semi obessed.
I'm constantly looking at different cases and what not. I juts got a Bobarra case and am goign to sell my current one.


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like there are quite a few Kindle Accessory Enablers here!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I love accessories. . . who among us would consider owning only one pair of black shoes. . .?  Well perhaps a poor analogy.  But it is good to be at a point where I can simply state that owning a Kindle is the first step.  Making sure my Kindle is well protected as well is the next step and the final step is allowing my Kindle to reflect my personality.    One of my friends at work received a Kindle as a present.  The poor thing looks nekkid.  Luckily I had a spare Borsa Bella bag. . .


----------



## MalinaM (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes I am obsessed.  I try to stick to only Oberon and Borsa Bella obsession but that's bad enough.  I don't think I could ever deal with a naked Kindle!  

I have to admit part of the reason I ended up buying a Kindle was so I could buy an Oberon cover.  A little backwards I know but now she's dressed and so pretty!    At this time I only have 1 skin, bag, cover.  But I'm looking at other Oberon covers which would of course equal new skins/bags.  

Is there a 12 step program...?


----------

